# Spousal visa or ICT



## Jakes86 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi All,

I hope to get some advice.
I'm a South African citizen and my fiancé is Chinese.

We have 2 options and I would like to know which would be better, easier and faster:
1. She can get an intra-company transfer to SA. And get married once she is here on a ICT visa.
2. We can get married first and she can move to SA, apply for a work endorsement.

Is it possible to get married and change her vise to a spousal visa if she is here in a visitor’s visa without leaving SA? Will she be able to apply for the work endorsement at the same time?

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## mjh (Oct 24, 2016)

Jakes86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope to get some advice.
> I'm a South African citizen and my fiancé is Chinese.
> ...


I would recommend the ICT route.

The other route would be visitors visa -> married -> temporary visa (spouse) -> temporary visa (spouse with work endorsement). This would take a long time and cost lots for repeated applications and supporting docs such as police clearance and medical certs.

I also recommend applying for permanent residence on the skills basis rather than spousal basis - much quicker


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

but i think if u came on visit visa u can not apply for trp?


----------



## Jakes86 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks mjh.

Will someone please confirm if you can change to a spousal visa while in the SA on a visitors, it looks like you would have to exit the country?

And then if you exit SA, how long does it take to get a SA spousal visa from China?
I would assume you can come back on a new visitors visa while waiting for the spousal visa?

Thanks.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

Jakes86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks mjh.
> 
> ...


ya i think she need to apply there in china n i think it take a month or may b less to come out ,try n c what happen


----------

